# Chevy Radio/Speakers



## cheeko914 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just curious, I have a 2005 Trailblazer & a 2006 Silverado. The speakers for the stereo are sporatic. Usually I have 1 of 4 speakers working. Might get in the vehicle (either) this morning & all speakers are working. Anyone else experience or hear of this? Trying to establish if it is normal wear & tear problem or if these general year vehicles have a reputation of this issue.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Speakers can and do go bad, especially if you play the sound very high.

BG


----------

